# Thinking about taking up MMA



## DeepLife (Jul 1, 2007)

I am a female with a 4 Dan in Ninjutsu and I want to start training in MMA. Do I need any extra training or do you think Ninjutsu is enough?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 1, 2007)

Well if you are interested in MMA then I would suggest that you at least try it.  You will find it significantly different than your training in the X-Kans.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 1, 2007)

You generally don't need any training to join a MMA club


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 1, 2007)

You will as Brian says find MMA very different but it's great fun! Another woman in MMA would be pretty cool too. Are you looking to compete or just train? 

I've trained MMA now for over 6 years, I'd love to compete but am considered too old. I have a lot of female friends who do though including a couple who compete professionally, one of who fights in Bodog.


----------



## slideyfoot (Jul 4, 2007)

DeepLife said:


> I am a female with a 4 Dan in Ninjutsu and I want to start training in MMA. Do I need any extra training or do you think Ninjutsu is enough?



Strength, skill and fitness will all improve through regular training (presumably your ninjutsu will have helped your fitness to some degree, but even if you'd done no training before at all, there would still be no need to hold off on starting). Attempting to improve all of those outside of class is no bad thing, but shouldn't prevent you from beginning a martial art: if you get into the mindset that you require certain preparation before getting down to class, you may never start. So if that is at all causing you to hesitate, I'd advise you to instead jump straight in.


----------

